# FYI: Q7 and VAG-COM compatibility



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

Since it might be interesting for quite some of you, Ross-Tech's VAG-COM Software has been tested on several Q7 models over the last month. Here's one of the Scans we made from a euro-spec Q7 which might be interesting for some of you that do want to compare with the Audi A6 (4F) or even some of the us-spec Q7's.
We are also working on a documentation of the diagnostic related information on the Q7, this stuff will be available in VAG-COM itself and in the Ross-Tech Wiki Audi Q7 entry.

_Quote, originally posted by *Euro-Spec Q7* »_VAG-COM Version: Test 600.2-UD
Chassis Type: 4L - Audi Q7
Scan: 01 02 03 05 06 07 08 09 0E 0F 13 15 16 17 19 1E 28 34 36 37
3C 42 46 47 4F 52 55 56 57 5C 61 62 65 67 69 6C 6D 6F 72 76
77

VIN Number: WAUZZZ4L97D00****
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine
Part No SW: 4L0 910 401 HW: 4L0 907 401 
Component: 3.0L V6TDI G000AG 0080
Coding: 0011779
Shop #: WSC 31414
No fault code found.
Readiness: N/A
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans
Part No SW: 09D 927 750 DG HW: 09D 927 750 DG
Component: AL 750 6A 0867
Coding: 0000504
Shop #: WSC 31414
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes
Part No SW: 4L0 910 517 E HW: 4L0 614 517 E
Component: ESP ALLRAD MK25E1 0140
Coding: 0033921
Shop #: WSC 31414
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 05: Acc/Start Auth.
Part No SW: 4F0 910 852 HW: 4F0 905 852 B
Component: FBSAUDIC6 ELV H31 0180
Coding: 0000131
Shop #: WSC 31414
Part No: 4F0 910 131 E
Component: FBSAUDIC6 EZS H45 0070
Part No: 4F0 910 220 D
Component: FBSAUDIC6 IDG H39 0040
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 07: Control Head
Part No SW: 4L0 910 729 N HW: 4E0 035 729 
Component: Interfacebox H43 2200
Coding: 0002001
Shop #: WSC 31414
Part No: 4L0 910 609 
Component: E0380 BedienteilH01 0050
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC
Part No SW: 4L0 910 043 HW: 4L0 820 043 F
Component: KLIMABETAETIGUNGH05 0040
Coding: 0000022
Shop #: WSC 31414
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect.
Part No SW: 4F0 910 279 G HW: 4F0 907 279 
Component: ILM Fahrer H15 0180
Coding: 0012121
Shop #: WSC 31414
Part No: 4L1 910 113 
Component: Wischer AU716 H10 0030
Coding: 00064792
Shop #: WSC 31414
Part No: 4E0 910 557 A
Component: REGENLICHTSENSORH12 0070
Coding: 00150059
Shop #: WSC 31414
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 0E: Media Player 1
Part No SW: 4L0 910 111 A HW: 4L0 035 111 
Component: CD-Changer H41 0100
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags
Part No SW: 4L0 910 655 B HW: 4L0 959 655 
Component: 30 AIRBAG AUDI8RH36 0110
Coding: 0013104
Shop #: WSC 31414
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel
Part No SW: 4F0 910 549 HW: 4F0 953 549 A
Component: Lenksäulenmodul H07 0230
Coding: 0002142
Shop #: WSC 31414
Part No: XXXXXXXXXXX 
Component: Lenkradmodul H07 0090
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments
Part No SW: 4F0 910 930 C HW: 4L0 920 930 H
Component: KOMBIINSTR. M73 H15 0060
Coding: 2561043
Shop #: WSC 20848
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway
Part No SW: 4L0 910 468 HW: 4L0 907 468 
Component: Gateway H05 0030
Coding: F7DBBE77303202
Shop #: WSC 31414
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 36: Seat Mem. Drvr
Part No SW: 4F0 910 760 HW: 4L0 959 760 
Component: Sitzmemory FS H01 0100
Coding: 0082946
Shop #: WSC 31414
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 37: Navigation
Part No SW: 4E0 910 887 Q HW: 4E0 919 887 D
Component: MNS ECE H47 0850
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver
Part No SW: 4L0 910 793 B HW: 4L0 959 793 B
Component: TSG FA H12 0130
Coding: 0002763
Shop #: WSC 31414
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv.
Part No SW: 4L0 910 289 D HW: 4L0 907 289 A
Component: Komfortgeraet H05 0020
Coding: 7348465
Shop #: WSC 31414
Part No: 1K0 951 605 C
Component: LIN BACKUP HORN H03 1301
Part No: 4F0 910 177 
Component: Innenraumueberw.H01 0020
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 47: Sound System
Part No SW: 4L0 910 223 HW: 4L0 035 223 
Component: DSP-AU716 H20 0060
Coding: 0000008
Shop #: WSC 31414
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 4F: Centr. Electr. II
Part No SW: 4F0 910 280 HW: 4F0 907 280 A
Component: ILM Beifahrer H10 0080
Coding: 0011101
Shop #: WSC 31414
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass.
Part No SW: 4L0 910 793 B HW: 4L0 959 792 B
Component: TSG BF H12 0130
Coding: 0002763
Shop #: WSC 31414
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 55: Xenon Range
Part No: 8P0 907 357 F
Component: Dynamische LWR H01 0010
Coding: 0000007
Shop #: WSC 31414
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio
Part No SW: 4E0 910 541 L HW: 4E0 035 541 L
Component: TUNER EU/US/RDW H42 0560
Coding: 0000001
Shop #: WSC 31414
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 61: Battery Regul.
Part No SW: 4L0 910 181 HW: 4L0 915 181 
Component: J0644 BEM H12 0530
Part No: 4F0 915 105 D
Component: von VA0 1601250874 
Coding: 344630393135313035442056413031363031323530383734
Shop #: WSC 31414
1 Fault Found:
03041 - Energy Management Active
000 - - - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100000
Fault Priority: 7
Fault Frequency: 12
Mileage: 19 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2006.03.02
Time: 12:47:33

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 62: Door,Rear Left
Part No SW: 4L0 910 795 B HW: 4L0 959 795 B
Component: TSG HL H21 0050
Coding: 0002058
Shop #: WSC 31414
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 69: Trailer
Part No SW: 4E0 910 383 C HW: 4E0 907 383 C
Component: ANHAENGERELEKTR 004 0060
Coding: 0000001
Shop #: WSC 31414
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 6D: Trunk Elect.
Part No SW: 4L0 910 945 HW: 4L0 827 851 A
Component: ValeoHeckdeckel H19 0220
Part No: 4L0 910 946 
Component: ValeoHeckdeckel H19 0220
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 6F: Centr. Conv. II
Part No SW: 4L0 910 290 HW: 4L0 907 290 
Component: ILM HINTEN 2 H05 0040
Coding: 0000005
Shop #: WSC 31414
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 72: Door, Rear Right
Part No SW: 4L0 910 795 B HW: 4L0 959 794 B
Component: TSG HR H21 0050
Coding: 0002058
Shop #: WSC 31414
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 76: Park Assist
Part No SW: 4F0 910 283 E HW: 4F0 919 283 E
Component: Parkhilfe 8-Kan H12 0030
Coding: 0211046
Shop #: WSC 131071
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 77: Telephone
Part No SW: 4E0 910 336 G HW: 4E0 862 335 
Component: Handyvorb2 H13 0600
Coding: 0010900
Shop #: WSC 31414
No fault code found.
End --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

If you do have any questions upon this topic, feel free to ask.


----------

